# where did gaff bloodlines originate and is nevada really gaff or nevada?



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

plz tell me bcuz my boy raider here is gaff and nevada but I would like 2 know more on the bloodline is gaff short 4 something else or is that it ny info would b greatlly apprecieated ty


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nevada and gaff are seperate lines both am staff lines or show lines.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Gaff is the full name of the bloodline. I believe it origionally started as an AmStaff line and is now more known as an American Bully line (usually)

My girl Piston is Greyline/Gaff  I am trying to find some history on it for you,


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

I also called nevada kennels and they said since the've been breeding since the early 80's they consider nevada thier own line but they originated from gaff mainlly.
So my boy is registered as an apbt but really he's a staff right?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is the Gaff kennels site and holy hell they are in IDAHO!
GAFF KENNELS AKC/UKC Only the best dogs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

JCsmoke said:


> I also called nevada kennels and they said since the've been breeding since the early 80's they consider nevada thier own line but they originated from gaff mainlly.
> So my boy is registered as an apbt but really he's a staff right?


Amstaff is a show version of the apbt they are cousins closey related you could call them the same dog with a different purpose the apbt is a working dog and the amstaff is a show dog. If your dog is gaff I personally would say it's an american stafforshire terrier.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

tyvm bedlam as always u r awsome I swear I'll stop pestering about my am staffs bloodline bcuz that is what he actually is is am staff not apbt right?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

if he is registered with UKC/ADBA the correct way to refer to him would be Pit Bull Terrier regardless of bloodline.
If he is registered AKC then refer to him as AmStaff


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

tyvm saddie heres a gd side shot lol it finally snowed here in Ca and the dogs where blankets like capes lol I'll have pics of that soon


MY AM STAFF 'PR' ACE'S RAIDER


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> if he is registered with UKC/ADBA the correct way to refer to him would be Pit Bull Terrier regardless of bloodline.
> If he is registered AKC then refer to him as AmStaff


HE'S UKC ADBA SO MY APBT THEN TY i GET CONFUSED EASILY SOMETIMES i THINK LMAO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's a handsome boy!!! I want some snow send some to ga for me


----------

